# My new project



## viperheadwear (May 31, 2012)

Here's my new/first project bike...  Still trying to figure out what it is exactly (If possible).  Mr. Columbia thinks it might be a 1930 Pope or other Westfield-made Motobike.  Feel free to help ID it. Obviously the handlebars, seat, and wheels/tires aren't correct, but I'm still looking for what I need.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool! The earliest letter code I have for Westfields is L/1933, they did skip letters almost randomly, so '30 is very likely. I've noticed most of their frames from this era had a flanged joint from the second frame tube to the seat tube.


----------



## pelletman (Jun 1, 2012)

It's the anti-bike!


----------



## viperheadwear (Jun 2, 2012)

pelletman said:


> It's the anti-bike!




It almost needs to be an evil rat with the "666" serial number. :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 2, 2012)

It has a frame like my 1929-30 Hawthorne..... What wheels are you running?


----------



## viperheadwear (Jun 6, 2012)

They are some Japanese 700Cs that the guy I bought it from put on it.  I will be getting new (old) wheels for it.  Since it will be a daily rider I doubt I'll go with wood. 



bricycle said:


> It has a frame like my 1929-30 Hawthorne..... What wheels are you running?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 6, 2012)

Note the satanic nature of the truss fork - your project probably ought to begin with an exorcism...

Lando


----------



## viperheadwear (Jun 6, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> Note the satanic nature of the truss fork - your project probably ought to begin with an exorcism...
> 
> Lando




Might need to go for a "rat" build, huh?


----------



## viperheadwear (Jul 26, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Cool! The earliest letter code I have for Westfields is L/1933, they did skip letters almost randomly, so '30 is very likely. I've noticed most of their frames from this era had a flanged joint from the second frame tube to the seat tube.




Mine is flanged as well.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely looks like Westfield Mfg made bike from 1930 (H serial #).  Same chainring as my 1930 Hartford made by Westfield.  See my Hartford camelback at: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16664-1930-Hartford-by-Westfield-Mfg-Pope&highlight=
They are very similar.


----------



## viperheadwear (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Definitely looks like Westfield Mfg made bike from 1930 (H serial #).  Same chainring as my 1930 Hartford made by Westfield.  See my Hartford camelback at: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16664-1930-Hartford-by-Westfield-Mfg-Pope&highlight=
> They are very similar.




Gary,

     I loved your thread on the Camelback.  It was very informative.  I have gone for a custom/resto with some parts that will work until I can find some originals.  I'm just waiting finish recovering the saddle to get pics up on here.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 16, 2012)

*Chain*

That's a interesting way to put on a skip tooth chain.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 16, 2012)

viperheadwear said:


> Gary,
> 
> I loved your thread on the Camelback.  It was very informative.  I have gone for a custom/resto with some parts that will work until I can find some originals.  I'm just waiting finish recovering the saddle to get pics up on here.




Thanks viperheadwear.  I seem to be into 1930 Westfields, I just bought a 1930 Columbia Archbar Westfield built frame I'm also starting to document on the CABE.  Funny you mention custom, I bought the Camelback intending to do a deep dark green paint customized touring style bike with no fenders, lightweight, 700c touring rims, & a Shimano Nexus 8 speed built for very long rides.  When I received the frame he had thrown in the fenders in the deal, the original paint was too good to repaint and after looking at it for a while and finding Gennard Perrotta carved into the front fender all I could think was this bike had to go back just like little Gennard probably had it 80+ years ago.  Then I got the pics before it was parted out and there was no doubt that was the right decision.  My only advice is take your time before you make major decisions such paint or do something you can't change back, anything else you do can be changed as you go.  I will tell you going back mostly original is pricey, part of the reason it has taken me a year to gather everything for this rebuild plus correct parts sometimes take many months to find.  But to me it has just been plain out fun the whole way..... Hope you enjoy putting yours back however you do it as much as I have mine, now I just can't wait to ride mine soon.....


----------

